# Dead



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

My body could literally lay or sit or stand in the same place for the rest of my life because I am gone. That far gone. Every inch of my body hurts so bad!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Hell isn't it? Do you have physical symptoms too? I got terrible fatigue, off balance sensations and a feeling of jelly legs going on.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you all feel completely out of control of your body??


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

I absolutely relate to that one. That's what I couldn't cope with. I don't care about feeling as if I'm in a dream or an actor inside a stupid play anymore.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't feel my body, I have no control over it, you name it. It's not mine. I am not in it in any way shape or form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

My body feels really light and like I could fall out of my body at any time. It's really terrifying!


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

will help you understand it.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Aura said:


> My body feels really light and like I could fall out of my body at any time. It's really terrifying!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I already did fall out of my body. And I am beyond terrified. I wish to be dead if this is life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

Do you have a loss of sense of self? Like whoever you were before has died and you feel like you can't get back to that person? I don't know who or what I am and it's terrifying.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Aura, yes, same! How long has it been for you? Do you have the blank mind, too? How is your memory?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, it's like I died. Truly. I don't exist at all anymore. There is a body with absolutely no one in it. Like not even a trace. I have no idea what or who I am either. I don't have any memories. What will we do? How do you vanish from the earth?!?!


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^ i experience all the same things


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicane said:


> Hell isn't it? Do you have physical symptoms too? I got terrible fatigue, off balance sensations and a feeling of jelly legs going on.


I don't feel anything. No fatigue, nothing. I can barely walk .


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

The word Zombie springs to mind for me..That's how i feel...


----------

